# [gelöst] Browserflut

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Das eine Programm /ebuild verlangt nach mozilla. Das nächste nach seamonkey. Das dritte nach mozilla-firefox. Und Gnome nimmt auch epiphany mit. Vielleicht will irgendeinenr demnächst noch galeon. Nutzen will ich aber Opera. Kann man das mit den Mozilla derivaten auch umgehen? seamonkey würde mir schon ausreichen.Last edited by flammenflitzer on Fri Mar 02, 2007 10:03 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## May-C

kann dir leider auch nicht weiterhelfen...

mich nervt das ganze auch.

eigentlich möchte ich ja nur firefox-bin benutzen... immerhin habe ich mal das no-seamonkey useflag gesetzt...

mal schauen ob ich das system noch dazu überreden kann mozilla nicht zu benutzen   :Wink: 

----------

## Hilefoks

Es läßt sich sicher nicht ganz verhindern, aber diese USE-Flags helfen schon:

```
USE="firefox -mozilla -seamonkey"
```

MfG Hilefoks

----------

## franzf

Eigentlich gibts doch das Gecko-SDK. Diese Libs sind ja der Grund, warum immer wieder firefox / seamonkey / etc gebraucht werden.

Kann man da nicht irgend was drehen? Weil ich hatte das Problem auch. Am einen Tag wollte unbedingt Mozilla installiert werden, beim nächsten Update wurde Mozilla deinstalliert und Seamonkey kam drauf (natürlich mit nem feschen Block).

Da hat mans mit kde schon leichter. Konqueror und gut is  :Very Happy: .

Ui, da fällt mir ein 

[OT]

Für alle Nörgler "Ich nehm Firefox als Browser, Konqui nur als Dateimanager, dafür isser aber zu globig..."

Bin heut auf www.kde-apps.org über Dolphin gestolpert. Ganz simpler Dateimanager und auch nur das  :Smile: 

ebuild, minimalistisches Screenshot (wer findet den bug?  :Very Happy: )

[/OT]

Grüße

Franz

----------

## May-C

also ich habe bereits USE="-seamonky -mozilla no-seamonkey ..."

es gibt jedoch programme die wollen firefox installieren obwohl ich firefox-bin installiert habe. sowas nervt doch nur...

[OT Dolphin]ja der ist nicht schlecht allerdings bei mir zumindest bis jetzt noch nicht ganz stable. Da benütze ich lieber krusader oder so... 

Meinst du mit bug das icon links oben in dolphin vielleicht?

[/OT]

----------

## tost

Unten rechts

```
42 von 31GB belegt 
```

 :Laughing: 

----------

## franzf

 *tost wrote:*   

> Unten rechts
> 
> ```
> 42 von 31GB belegt 
> ```
> ...

 

jepp  :Very Happy: 

Ich denke da fehlt nur das "%"... Werds aber trotzdem mal dem Entwickler melden

----------

## schachti

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Eigentlich gibts doch das Gecko-SDK. Diese Libs sind ja der Grund, warum immer wieder firefox / seamonkey / etc gebraucht werden.
> 
> 

 

Bestes Gegenbeispiel: mplayerplug-in. Früher reichte dem Paket gecko-sdk, seit 3.25-r1 leider nicht mehr - und seitdem habe ich neben firefox-bin auch unnötigerweise firefox installiert und werde es nicht los.  :Sad: 

----------

## Finswimmer

 *schachti wrote:*   

>  *franzf wrote:*   Eigentlich gibts doch das Gecko-SDK. Diese Libs sind ja der Grund, warum immer wieder firefox / seamonkey / etc gebraucht werden.
> 
>  
> 
> Bestes Gegenbeispiel: mplayerplug-in. Früher reichte dem Paket gecko-sdk, seit 3.25-r1 leider nicht mehr - und seitdem habe ich neben firefox-bin auch unnötigerweise firefox installiert und werde es nicht los. 

 

```

[23:38:51]|[tobi@tobi-rechner]|~$eix mplayerplug

[I] net-www/mplayerplug-in

     Available versions:  3.21 3.25 ~3.25-r1 ~3.30 ~3.31 ~3.31-r1

     Installed:           3.25

     Homepage:            http://mplayerplug-in.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         mplayer plug-in for Gecko based browsers

[23:39:00]|[tobi@tobi-rechner]|~$eix firefox

[I] www-client/mozilla-firefox

     Available versions:  1.0.7-r4 1.5.0.4 1.5.0.5 ~1.5.0.6 [M]2.0_beta1 [M]2.0_beta2

     Installed:           1.5.0.5

     Homepage:            http://www.mozilla.org/projects/firefox/

     Description:         Firefox Web Browser

```

Firefox habe ich nicht drauf...

----------

## franzf

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> [23:38:51]|[tobi@tobi-rechner]|~$eix mplayerplug
> ...

 

Klaro  :Very Happy: 

mozilla-firefox == Firefox...

Installed: 1.5.0.5!

Eigentlich sollte es einfacher gehen... GECKO_SDK="mozilla / gecko-sdk / seamonkey / firefox" in die make.conf?  :Very Happy: 

Weil irritierend ist es schon, wenn sich bei einem Programm plötzlich die Abhängigkeiten ändern. Naja, schlimm ist es nicht, aber bei solchen Brocken, da will nicht jeder ewig rumkompilieren.

War für mich übrigens ein Grund Gnome endgültig runter zu hauen von meiner Platte...

----------

## Carlo

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> [23:38:51]|[tobi@tobi-rechner]|~$eix mplayerplug
> ...

 

Wenn du nicht gerade ein Overlay mit speziellen Ebuilds benutzen solltest, hast du es geschafft in make.conf AUTOCLEAN auf no zu setzen. Dies ist für den Normalbetrieb nie vorgesehen gewesen (mich wundert, daß die Option immer noch nicht entfernt wurde) und, was die Sicherheit deines Rechners angeht, eine kleine Katastrophe, weil nicht in jedem Fall vorherige Bibliotheken überschrieben werden, revdep-rebuild daraus resultierend nicht fündig, dein System somit zahlreiche Verwundbarkeiten aufweisen wird.

----------

## schachti

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  *schachti wrote:*    *franzf wrote:*   Eigentlich gibts doch das Gecko-SDK. Diese Libs sind ja der Grund, warum immer wieder firefox / seamonkey / etc gebraucht werden.
> 
>  
> 
> Bestes Gegenbeispiel: mplayerplug-in. Früher reichte dem Paket gecko-sdk, seit 3.25-r1 leider nicht mehr - und seitdem habe ich neben firefox-bin auch unnötigerweise firefox installiert und werde es nicht los.  
> ...

 

Hmm, mal davon abgesehen, daß Du Firefox in der Version 1.5.0.5 installiert hast, hast Du net-www/mplayerplug-in-3.25 installiert - wie von mir beschrieben, ist die Änderung aber erst mit net-www/mplayerplug-in-3.25-r1 gekommen (siehe http://packages.gentoo.org/ebuilds/?mplayerplug-in-3.25-r1).

----------

## Finswimmer

@Schachti: Ups, das habe ich übersehen.

@Carlos: Jetzt machst du mir Angst, dachte ich kenne mein System und würde auch viel verstehen...

Wie kommst du darauf? 

```
[08:31:19]|[tobi@tobi-rechner]|~$grep autoclean /etc/make.conf

# AUTOCLEAN enables portage to automatically clean out older or overlapping

#AUTOCLEAN="yes"

```

Tobi

----------

## b3cks

Carlo hat wahrscheinlich die Zeile Available versions mit Installed verwechselt und gedacht, dass du verschiedene Instanzen der Programme installiert hast, was mit AUTOCLEAN ja eigentlicht nicht der Fall sein sollte, außer es sind Slots.

----------

## anime-otaku

Also ich benutzte gnome und dort auch nur firefox (bin geht nicht)

Früher war der default Browser von gnome Mozilla und nun ist es der mozilla clone seamonkey.

Allerdings kann man, wenn man das USE-Flag firefox setzt gnome sagen er soll das mozilla-firefox ebuild anstatt seamonkey nehmen, zusätzlich habe ich noch den E-Mail Client durch einen USE-Flag deaktiviert und gnome-light emerged (mit zusätzlichem USE Flag -gstreamer)

vielleicht wäre es gut ein virtuelles "graphischer Browser"(keine Konsolenbrowser a la links) ebuild zu haben oder zumindest eins, dass man Firefox oder firefox-bin drauf hat.

Da ich firefox eh häufig benutze lohnt es sich auch es zu kompillieren.

----------

## Carlo

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Carlo hat wahrscheinlich die Zeile Available versions mit Installed verwechselt und gedacht, dass du verschiedene Instanzen der Programme installiert hast, was mit AUTOCLEAN ja eigentlicht nicht der Fall sein sollte, außer es sind Slots.

 

Das leckere  Bier hat recht. Sorry, Finswimmer, das war ein mentaler Aussetzer.  :Wink: 

----------

## flammenflitzer

Früher gab's ja mal emerge -i (inject). Fand ich gut. Aber das ist wohl Geschichte.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## b3cks

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Früher gab's ja mal emerge -i (inject). Fand ich gut. Aber das ist wohl Geschichte. 

 

Und? Gibt es doch eine Ersatzlösung für. Und der Aufwand ist mehr oder weniger gleich.

http://www.gentoo.de/main/de/portage-2.0.51.xml#doc_chap2_sect2

----------

## flammenflitzer

emerge gnome-light. Und USE="-seamonkey firefox" in der make.conf. Habe jetzt nur noch firefox

----------

## Finswimmer

Leichenfledderer  :Wink: 

Dann setz aber noch ein [Solved]

Tobi

----------

## flammenflitzer

Habe gerade einen alten Thread gesucht, da ist mir das aufgefallen.

----------

